# Graco X Force HD



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Was sent a video showcasing this handheld. Looks like the proshot that I would want. Sturdy, and can spray just about anything. 

Anyone know what msrp is? 

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/342093/$file/342093A.pdf


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There was this thread on it awhile back with video but never heard a price point on it so far. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-hd-cordless-airless-17615/


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Tommy when I went to the PDCA Expo in Vegas Graco had 1 at their booth. 

Marine and Industrial coatings is part of my Gig and he quoted 2K for 1. 

I said, if my Co. was to pay 2K for something from Graco it would be a Monark 23:1 pail mount.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Graco will have guys lining up for this over priced rattle can! And I will just sit back and read all the post of the dissatisfied coustomers....guys before you kid yourself in buying this pos and thinking it will last go buy a 695, you will be a lot happier


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I mean come on guys, coatings manufactures do not recommend blending partial kits. Graco says that it can do 48-64 oz on 1 battery charge.

So your looking at 3/4-1.0 gal on both charges that's it.

So blending partial kits will be the only thing you can do.

Marine and industrial facility's have air everywhere.

I have done plenty of touch up marine and industrial. The pail mount really kicks but.

I do 2 gal. Kits regular. We will put 1 gal in a deuce with a liner and set it in the 5 gallon pail.

Not only that a Monark can be set up for AAA.
Sorry X Force HD is their next epic flop. IMO


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

robladd said:


> I mean come on guys, coatings manufactures do not recommend blending partial kits. Graco says that it can do 48-64 oz on 1 battery charge.
> 
> So your looking at 3/4-1.0 gal on both charges that's it.
> 
> ...


I trust your opinion Rob. :thumbsup:


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool that you can adjust the pressure but the price tag is insanely over priced , uncool.they should make an adapter(dual power) to slide into the battery pack mount with a 110v plug in as a option for all of these Graco battery powered systems.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I was simply hoping for something in the 1k range that would hold up like a pro tool should.

I always thought the pro shot was an overpriced tool that wasn't durable enough.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Graco will have guys lining up for this over priced rattle can! And I will just sit back and read all the post of the dissatisfied coustomers....guys before you kid yourself in buying this pos and thinking it will last go buy a 695, you will be a lot happier


I feel the same way about the pro shot, but I was thinking about the time savings and ability of one person to take this sprayer 2nd 3rd story by them selves without hoses. 

Also thinking about doing a door or two on site. I would love to be able to play with one for a month or so to see how well it would work. For 2k Graco is out of touch with reality. You can get a high end hvlp for that price, and as Rob said industrial settings usually have high volume air supplies.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I feel the same way about the pro shot, but I was thinking about the time savings and ability of one person to take this sprayer 2nd 3rd story by them selves without hoses.
> 
> Also thinking about doing a door or two on site. I would love to be able to play with one for a month or so to see how well it would work. For 2k Graco is out of touch with reality. You can get a high end hvlp for that price, and as Rob said industrial settings usually have high volume air supplies.


Sl, your right if there was a reliable batt op sprayer I would have one too but with all the things that can go wrong with any pump having one that's batt op and no hose is a long shot..IMO, just go get a 495 with a 25' hose for $800 and your set for a long time. You can put it in a gal and it will clean up just as fast as a ps, also you can let it sit for a year and it will fire right up


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont have any info on the X force yet but the Proshot can only be rebuilt once and the trucoat cannot be rebuilt and both are rated for 50 gallons only


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I feel the same way about the pro shot, but I was thinking about the time savings and ability of one person to take this sprayer 2nd 3rd story by them selves without hoses.
> 
> Also thinking about doing a door or two on site. I would love to be able to play with one for a month or so to see how well it would work. For 2k Graco is out of touch with reality. You can get a high end hvlp for that price, and as Rob said industrial settings usually have high volume air supplies.


I am serving on the most advance merchant ship in the world in the capacity of Boatswain.

The paint locker is full of Jotum Marine Paint.
Outside the door is a pressure washer and a Graco King 45:1.

I rest my case!


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Even though the price is high I could see how it would come in handy(4k,psi) for the small jobs.even though there are good air sources on a ship or industrial environment I for one think it is a pita to break out and lug the heavy industrial pumps and flush the pump and lines out clean with gallons of solvent required for any coatings for small jobs.
Most of the time Good old fasioned roller and brush is all that is required for small jobs.
BTW I have a couple of new 45:1 king pump air motor and packing kits that I no longer need and can be yours for cheap if you need them.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Watched the video and held 1 in my hand at PDCA Expo in Vegas.

I like the part in the video where the guy is spraying a bolt pattern on pipe flange.

The whole time I am saying to myself. "I have never seen such control and the agility factor of that big bulky unit is TOO good to be true.

There is no way you can get into tighter spots than with a real airless gun.

Their power point was no hose to get tangled, alright I will give 1 to X Force HD. 

But that cup hanging off the bottom of that thing is my come back to that power point.

Not to mention passing the Mil-Spec with it?

I can't remember which member it was that said to have dual power 28V and 110V but that will be the only unit I would even consider.

2 K for a Buzz Gun!!! PLLEEEAASSEE.....


----------



## noel77 (Oct 11, 2012)

*which sprayer to use*



robladd said:


> I mean come on guys, coatings manufactures do not recommend blending partial kits. Graco says that it can do 48-64 oz on 1 battery charge.
> 
> So your looking at 3/4-1.0 gal on both charges that's it.
> 
> ...


hey Rob im currently a paint contractor but i only do buildings........i wanna brake into things like " oil refinery" and suff like that. i saw a GRACO MONARK AIR POWERD PUMP 205-997 on ebay is that a sprayer that can be Used ? paintmastaz.com / [email protected]


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

noel77 said:


> hey Rob im currently a paint contractor but i only do buildings........i wanna brake into things like " oil refinery" and suff like that. i saw a GRACO MONARK AIR POWERD PUMP 205-997 on ebay is that a sprayer that can be Used ? paintmastaz.com / [email protected]


That's a 5:1 used in a plural component system. Basically for components A or B or flush pump.

There was a thread recently that showed that system. It was a 100% solids thread spraying in a nuclear power plant. I will find the thread and post.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The thread is 100% solids epoxy job. It was started by painter213


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard that they are close to $2,000


----------



## zuko (Nov 4, 2012)

*X force HD*

Hi fellows!
im 55 old cast-iron tub restavrator from Odessa, Ukraine.
Did anyone try to paint the buthtub by that device, using epoxy material?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> I heard that they are close to $2,000


They had it listed for 2099 I think at the paint store here.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I was in my Dulux Trade Centre today 

And I was checking out the catalogue the old 
Pro shots $480 the new one $2750


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Ben, the new one is for heavy thick coatings, not normal paints, hence the price.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Ben, the new one is for heavy thick coatings, not normal paints, hence the price.


G'day PP

Thanks for clearing that up as I was told by my 
Local trade store it can shoot standard acrylic 
As well as oilbased products 

I can't seem to find any reviews on YouTube for
That model only a few Graco vids 

Keen to hear the feed back on this unit 
It was to be out in Australia but we are having some delays ?


----------

